# Repro if you already have DIVA?



## JohnG

Hi all,

I labour in the fog, I know, but I want to ask the bald question, "if you already have Zebra 2, Dark Zebra, and DIVA, what does Repro add?"

I have listened to some of the Repro demos, which are very entertaining to me. Even though I can't picture trying to emulate that style as exactly (and deftly) as some of those who've produced demos (including Ned's fun stuff), am I missing out on something special by clinging to what I already understand and use?

Yours in ignorance,

John


----------



## EvilDragon

None of the above will give you the sound of a Prophet-5 rev 3 in such detail - it's as simple as that. 

By all means you can try the demo and see if there's something in there that captivates you. For one thing - they are much simpler synths, which usually means a shorter path from a sound in your head to the sound coming out of the speakers (less time spent tweaking). Or conversely, you'll be tweaking so much because this synth is one mammoth, huge, organic sweetspot. Any tweak sounds great and can evolve into a whole different sound. FX sound great. It's just great. :D


----------



## sostenuto

Watching for replies, with interest. Looong-time Omnisphere user, but high on u-he for future adds. 

Grabbed Repro-1 after very positive e-mail exchanges with Plughugger ( Carl Lofgren ). I respect Carl's Sounddesign work ..... across many different synths, including DIVA and HiVE. He was very high on Repro-1 when introduced.
Perhaps Carl may see this and respond, or he is usually quick to answer emails. 
Getting access to Repro-5 Beta, recently, has been appreciated as well.


----------



## synthpunk

John, RePro-1/5 is based on the Sequential Circuits Pro-One and Prophet 5. Where Diva is based on Juputer 8, Juno 60, Oberheim SEM, MS-20, and JP-8000 models. Zebra is more modular in its nature. Zebra HZ includes Diva filters into Zebra.

So saying that it is another color on your palette if that makes sense, RePro-1 can get very aggressive, has great little sequencing capabilities, and stompbox collection. RePro-5 is as Mario said is 80's Soundtracks ie John Carpenter, Goblin, Stranger Things, and In my opinion David Sylvian, Peter Gabriel, and Roxy Music Avalon lushness.

You can also fill out the current U-he customer survey to get a 15% coupon here. (deadline in Nov 30, its takes a few days to get the coupon).
http://survey.sogosurvey.com/survey.aspx?k=RQsRVSUVsYsPsPsP&lang=0&data=


----------



## synthpunk

Here is a rough and quick Pro-1/5 demo I did last night, again rough so be kind. Hope it might help.
https://app.box.com/s/78lojkdfehuaqddtm78awznctblhyosx


----------



## synthpunk

@u-he Urs posted this himself on KVR today

Diva = The mellow and "warm" side of analogue all the good stuff
Repro = Mayhem, instability, cut through, all the other good stuff


----------



## gsilbers

JohnG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I labour in the fog, I know, but I want to ask the bald question, "if you already have Zebra 2, Dark Zebra, and DIVA, what does Repro add?"
> 
> I have listened to some of the Repro demos, which are very entertaining to me. Even though I can't picture trying to emulate that style as exactly (and deftly) as some of those who've produced demos (including Ned's fun stuff), am I missing out on something special by clinging to what I already understand and use?
> 
> Yours in ignorance,
> 
> John




I guess the most obvious answer would be that repro 5 is adding polyphony analog flavor while diva and repro1 is not poly. zebra2 moves more towards modern although it could do similar things as both diva and repro5. 
repro 5 and diva don't have step sequencers while repro1 and zebra2 does. 

its hard to choose. its like choosing between two analog hardware synths. the devil (and sound) is in the details


----------



## MisteR

Repro is great. Don't forget that all U-he synths have fully functional demos. Download and take it out for a spin...


----------



## zvenx

Repro-5 is also five additional years of know how since Diva........ I love Diva, it was for me the best sounding softwarey synth until Repro-1 and now 5 took it to yet another level for me, and may very well for me be the best sounding synth.

But yes demo it for yourself and see how it appeals to you.
rsp


----------



## Saxer

gsilbers said:


> I guess the most obvious answer would be that repro 5 is adding polyphony analog flavor while diva and repro1 is not poly.


Diva is poly.
For my taste Repro5 sounds 'closer to the ear' than Diva. More bolt while Diva is more civilized. You obviously need both.


----------



## JohnG

Saxer said:


> You obviously need both



lol


----------



## VinRice

Repro 5 is just glorious. I'm going to say it - at the Repro 1 plus Beta price it's a 'Must Buy™'


----------



## givemenoughrope

Ugh...must...resist. Although I'm sure eventually I won't be able to...


----------



## SoNowWhat?

EvilDragon said:


> None of the above will give you the sound of a Prophet-5 rev 3 in such detail - it's as simple as that.
> 
> By all means you can try the demo and see if there's something in there that captivates you. For one thing - they are much simpler synths, which usually means a shorter path from a sound in your head to the sound coming out of the speakers (less time spent tweaking). Or conversely, you'll be tweaking so much because this synth is one mammoth, huge, organic sweetspot. Any tweak sounds great and can evolve into a whole different sound. FX sound great. It's just great. :D





VinRice said:


> Repro 5 is just glorious. I'm going to say it - at the Repro 1 plus Beta price it's a 'Must Buy™'



As above. I've been trialing the public beta since I became aware it was out there and now I'm trying to work out how to afford this as well as everything else I have my eye/ear on for BF. This thing is all kinds of wonderful. U-he have done it again.


----------



## krops

EvilDragon said:


> Or conversely, you'll be tweaking so much because this synth is one mammoth, huge, organic sweetspot. Any tweak sounds great and can evolve into a whole different sound.


Heh! U-He should use that in their marketing! So true! Another thing I love about these synths is that they're much easier to map to a controller because parameters only have a single function and the signal flow is so straightforward. It's a lot of fun to program the synth by actually tweaking physical knobs.


----------



## synthpunk

Guys, remember the 15% off coupon by filling out the current U-he customer survey by Nov 30th. (exp. 12-31)
http://survey.sogosurvey.com/survey.aspx?k=RQsRVSUVsYsPsPsP&lang=0&data=
That makes RePro-1/5 $85. After the public beta the price goes up to $149 for both.


----------



## Daniel James

I just downloaded the Repro5 beta and as a DIVA owner I can say that its definitely going to be worth having both! 

Diva is great for the thick and thuddy 'synth' sound

Repro is great for creating aggression and chaos....I am sure its good for other things too, but that was the road its controls were leading me down.

This is the track I wrote in like 40 minutes in the context of a track. (all synths are repro5 beta)


At the end of the day most synths can make almost any synth sound but each one leads you down its own road with its controls and features. You will end up making certain types of sounds more frequently with certain synths (IE I am always making my pads in omni, my thuddy 16th pulse bases in diva, my trance pads in Hive etc) and Repro is def going to be a goto chaos creator for me!

-DJ


----------



## sostenuto

Daniel James said:


> I just downloaded the Repro5 beta and as a DIVA owner I can say that its definitely going to be worth having both!
> 
> Diva is great for the thick and thuddy 'synth' sound
> 
> Repro is great for creating aggression and chaos....I am sure its good for other things too, but that was the road its controls were leading me down.
> 
> This is the track I wrote in like 40 minutes in the context of a track. (all synths are repro5 beta)
> 
> 
> At the end of the day most synths can make almost any synth sound but each one leads you down its own road with its controls and features. You will end up making certain types of sounds more frequently with certain synths (IE I am always making my pads in omni, my thuddy 16th pulse bases in diva, my trance pads in Hive etc) and Repro is def going to be a goto chaos creator for me!
> 
> -DJ




Cool Repro-5 Track !! Things getting steadily more 'Chaotic' .....


----------



## JohnG

bought it!

thanks everyone!


----------



## rossominerale

I had the opposite dilemma and I ended up getting Diva, after having already Zebra2 and Repro-1(5). Definitely worth to have them all (Bazille is the next). It's going to be fun to layer these three beasts!


----------



## krops

rossominerale said:


> I had the opposite dilemma and I ended up getting Diva, after having already Zebra2 and Repro-1(5). Definitely worth to have them all (Bazille is the next). It's going to be fun to layer these three beasts!


Every other forum: "Diva has the fattest filters" and "Repro-1 is sooo true to the original" etc.
VI-Control: "I'm gonna get them ALL and put them on top of each other!!!"


----------



## SoNowWhat?

krops said:


> Every other forum: "Diva has the fattest filters" and "Repro-1 is sooo true to the original" etc.
> VI-Control: "I'm gonna get them ALL and put them on top of each other!!!"


----------



## AllanH

I gave in and bought Repro with my little coupon. Repro1 is a pretty impressive synth; I haven't even tried the beta yet. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Let's face it, everything u-He does is pure gold. They take the time & energy to do it right...


----------



## synthpunk

On to Zebra 3!


----------



## kgdrum

synthpunk said:


> On to Zebra 3!





and hopefully 1 day.................


meowwwwwww


----------



## Eric

synthpunk said:


> John, RePro-1/5 is based on the Sequential Circuits Pro-One and Prophet 5. Where Diva is based on Juputer 8, Juno 60, Oberheim SEM, MS-20, and JP-8000 models.



I’d love to see Oberheim SEM modules added to Diva!! :D

Also, would love to see the VCO/VCF/Envelope modules from Repro-5 available as an option for Diva. I’d like to experiment with Prophet VCO->Moog VCF->Jupiter envelope, etc.

The original Prophet 5 was a monumentally important instrument in synth history. And Repro-5 is my favorite emulation of it I’ve played, by a wide margin.


----------



## synthpunk

@Eric, have you tried the SEM filter in Diva ? It is very good, very musical. And SEM-V is actually a very good instrument, my favorite Arturia, just wish it had a true voice rotate mode.

Also, if you happen to have The SF Olafur Toolkit library there some great SEM style pads in there Olafur meticulous programmed on his Juno 60. I'm obsessed with soft room right now. He designed them after Nils Frahm's 4 voice.

@kgdrum From a post Urs @u-he made recently on slutz or kvr he mentioned adding Synthex modules to Diva next, but probably not until 2019. In U-he time that probably means 2 years+.

He does seem to have a little obsession with the Octave Cat Mk2, and doing the Voyetra 8 at the same time in the style they did RePro-1/5 would be very cool IMO. But he stated Zebra 3 is the next priority and he does not foresee modelling another poly for some time. I think the RePro project took ALLOT of effort.



Eric said:


> I’d love to see Oberheim SEM modules added to Diva!! :D
> 
> Also, would love to see the VCO/VCF/Envelope modules from Repro-5 available as an option for Diva. I’d like to experiment with Prophet VCO->Moog VCF->Jupiter envelope, etc.
> 
> The original Prophet 5 was a monumentally important instrument in synth history. And Repro-5 is my favorite emulation of it I’ve played, by a wide margin.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

InLight-Tone said:


> Let's face it, everything u-He does is pure gold. They take the time & energy to do it right...


Yeah something like that 

I even commented in the survey when asked what I would like to see changed something like: Just keep doing what you are doing Urs, do more of that


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

synthpunk said:


> On to Zebra 3!


There is still the chance that Zebra 3 could release before PLAY 6 (apparently this week) though


----------



## URL

Anyone users of Diva that recommend "best" Diva "fat analog" lib?


----------



## kgdrum

@synthpunk
yeah I know the Cat will probably happen one day...........until then it's purring.............meowww
I actually don't know if I've ever heard one but if Urs is obsessed with this I'm sure it must be interesting and it will eventually happen


----------



## synthpunk

Sounds Devine Original Score & Directors Cut
http://soundsdivine.com/product/diva-original-score/
http://soundsdivine.com/product/diva-directors-cut/



URL said:


> Anyone users of Diva that recommend "best" Diva "fat analog" lib?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Oh dear, I did it again :/

You got me Urs...just watched this:


...and then headed to u-he.com and filled my basket with some Reprooooooo


----------



## synthpunk




----------



## inusable

krops said:


> Every other forum: "Diva has the fattest filters" and "Repro-1 is sooo true to the original" etc.
> VI-Control: "I'm gonna get them ALL and put them on top of each other!!!"



This post made me signup to this forum


----------

